# Hi Folks



## Loathecliff (Aug 6, 2007)

Joined yesterday; & even posted already!

I bought my first motorhome in 1983, & have only briefly been without one since.

Went to diesels in 1991 & now drive an Iveco. 6.6M long; discreet, effortless & 27 mpg + -- I love it 

Have toured most of Europe over the last ten years, & now rarely visit the UK; too crowded, too regulated, too expensive; & that's me being polite! 

Yours 

Loathecliff (posting from the camper, early morn, side door wide open, not a sound to be heard apart, from the inverters fan )


----------



## autosleeper (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome Loathecliff.  Hope you enjoy the site.  Where are you at the moment?   Sounds wonderful wherever it is.


----------



## guest (Aug 6, 2007)

*welcome from sammclouis....*


----------



## Telstar (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, I hope you find the site useful. Jon


----------



## Loathecliff (Aug 9, 2007)

autosleeper said:
			
		

> Hope you enjoy the site.  Where are you at the moment?   Sounds wonderful wherever it is.



Thxs guys

Halfway up a mountain (the only mountain?) in the Algarve is where I am ..... just watching the sunrise, & listening to the wind in the trees. Not much else to do in life, is there?? 

 ah yes there is....pay the mobile internet bill


----------



## guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Loathecliff said:
			
		

> Thxs guys
> 
> Halfway up a mountain (the only mountain?) in the Algarve is where I am ..... just watching the sunrise, & listening to the wind in the trees. Not much else to do in life, is there??
> 
> ah yes there is....pay the mobile internet bill


lucky you...sounds mint.. except the bill paying part..


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Loathecliffe

To all us newbies, you sound like another 'font of knowledge'. Welcome.
Keep working hard at relaxing.     
Gill


----------



## Loathecliff (Aug 9, 2007)

I've seen 'font' spelt a little differently on certain forums at times, so I wont admit to anything 

...well, for a while anyway


----------

